# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  TRWN channels

## MoHε-L

Κύριοι πρέπει να βλέπετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο σε παραπλήσιο κανάλι πριν αλλάξετε το δικό σας .
Από την στιγμή που εκπέμπετε στο 10 έχουμε τρομερό θόρυβο στο δικό μας δίκτυο .
Μπορεί να είμαστε σε διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο αλλά έχετε δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα μιας και τα κανάλια είναι δίπλα !!!
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να στερεώσετε την ομνι σας με κάτι πιο σταθερό από μονωτική ταινία που έχετε βάλει αν δεν θέλετε να την ψάχνετε μέσα στο δάσος από τον αέρα .
Επίσης κατεβάστε και λίγο την ισχύ σας …. [δεν είναι κακό]
Μην δράτε χωρίς σκέψη .
Δεν σας φταίει κανείς !!!
Φτιάξτε το δίκτυο σας σωστά για να μην έχουμε όλοι μαζί προβλήματα .

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Κύριοι πρέπει να βλέπετε αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο δίκτυο σε παραπλήσιο κανάλι πριν αλλάξετε το δικό σας .
> Από την στιγμή που εκπέμπετε στο 10 έχουμε *τρομερό θόρυβο* στο δικό μας δίκτυο .
> Μπορεί να είμαστε σε διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο αλλά έχετε δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα μιας και τα κανάλια είναι δίπλα !!!
> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να στερεώσετε την ομνι σας με κάτι πιο σταθερό από μονωτική ταινία που έχετε βάλει αν δεν θέλετε να την ψάχνετε μέσα στο δάσος από τον αέρα .
> Επίσης κατεβάστε και λίγο την ισχύ σας …. [δεν είναι κακό]
> Μην δράτε χωρίς σκέψη .
> Δεν σας φταίει κανείς !!!
> *Φτιάξτε το δίκτυο σας σωστά για να μην έχουμε όλοι μαζί προβλήματα* .


Και έλεγα κάπoιος θα βγει να τα πει.....  ::   ::

----------


## MoHε-L

Δεν μπορούσα να μην πω τίποτα PiCBuRn3r !
Έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μου με το να παίζω με τα κανάλια κάθε φορά που αλλάζει κάποιος επειδή έτσι θέλει και κάνει τους άλλους να τρέχουν .
Το πιο τραγικό όμως είναι ότι άλλαξαν σήμερα κανάλι οι του TRWN [δεν είπαν και τίποτα εδώ] και τα έκαναν ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ !!!!
Για να μην αναγκαστώ να προβώ σε ενέργειες που δεν θέλω , αναφέρω ότι το δίκτυο μας θα εκπέμπει στο 7 κανάλι με 3 mw .
Δεν αλλάζουμε κανάλι και δεν ανεβάζουμε ισχύ .
Αποφασίστε σε πιο κανάλι θα μείνει ο κάθε ένας και επιτέλους ρυθμίστε την ισχύ σας στα νόμιμα όρια !!!
Αν βλέπετε ότι με τα νόμιμα δεν έχετε την εμβέλεια που θέλετε δοκιμάστε να βάλετε μια άλλη κεραία και όχι την ομνι με τις μονωτικές !!!
Είναι κρίμα να ανεβαίνουμε στο βουνό κάθε 3ς και λίγο ……
Ελπίζω να μας ενημερώσετε για τις ενέργειες σας !!!

----------


## george (criss)

ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ pm ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ. ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΕΥΚΡΙΝIΣΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΤΕ E-MAIL.
ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## MoHε-L

Γιώργο το είδα το pm σου αλλά απαντώ απ εδώ μιας και καλό θα ήταν να είναι ενήμεροι όλοι για την κατάσταση .
Αν έχετε αλλάξει την ομνι σε sector τότε πρέπει να κατεβάσετε την ισχύ σας μιας και έχουμε μεγάλη διαφορά σε σήμα .
Δηλαδή εμείς με sector και 3 mw στα 4χλμ έχουμε ένα σήμα περίπου 80 ενώ εσείς στην ίδια απόσταση έχετε 70 …
Σίγουρα η διαφορά αυτή κρύβει αρκετά mw παραπάνω .
Το πρόβλημα προκλήθηκε από το ότι υπήρξε αλληλοκάλυψη στην εκπομπή .
Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο [εμείς g εσείς b] αλλά εκπέμπουμε στην ίδια ζώνη [2,4GHz] και οι κεραίες μας είναι 3 μέτρα μακριά η μια από την άλλη .
Αυτό από μόνο του θα έπρεπε να σας λέει ότι θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα μετά τις αλλαγές που κάνατε .
Ελπίζω να μην ξανά χρειαστεί να αλλάξουμε κανάλια……..
Επιπλέον καλό θα ήταν να έχουν ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑ SSID τους ΟΝ για να ξέρουμε όλοι ποιοι εκπέμπουν και που .

----------


## bb_slave

up.....
Για να δω απαντήσεις
....

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> up.....
> Για να δω απαντήσεις
> ....


Mikrotik-Βουνό:
SECTOR 802.11b 00:18:84:18:AD:91 no -73 11Mbps authenticate & forward

OpenWrt-Picburn3r:
ath0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"Trwn_AP_1" Nickname:""
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.462 GHz Access Point: 00:0B:85:03:A9:90
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s *Tx-Power=off* Sensitivity=1/1
Retry :: ff RTS thr :: ff Fragment thr :: ff
Encryption key :: ff
Power Management :: ff
Link Quality=26/70 Signal level=-70 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:220 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

----------

